# BBS RS 003 Lips 16" 30 hole



## 1991-20v (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a company that sells aftermarket lips for the BBS RS 30 hole 16 inch wheel? Thanks!!!


----------



## 1991-20v (Oct 19, 2005)

*Any help?*


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Have you tried BlackForestIndustries?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Tunershop.com has lips as well :thumbup: and Rotiform can custom make lips :thumbup:


----------



## 1991-20v (Oct 19, 2005)

Black Forrest Industries only makes 15" 

Anyone else have my problem?

BBS 003 deeper lips? 16" 30 hole?


----------



## iprefercraftbeer (12 mo ago)

1991-20v said:


> Black Forrest Industries only makes 15"
> 
> Anyone else have my problem?
> 
> BBS 003 deeper lips? 16" 30 hole?



Random, and this is irrelevant to this post, but I can't contact you regarding your WTB Golf R post, as I am too new of a member. I have a 2019 Mk7.5 MT up for sale in Indium Grey, 16,500 Miles. Mint condition. Feel free to email me at [email protected] and I can provide photos and details  Cheers, and have a fantastic day!

Autotrader Ad - Autotrader - page unavailable


----------

